

Humans need not apply - simonsquiff
http://kottke.org/14/08/humans-need-not-apply

======
anigbrowl
_There is a terrifying amount of working automation in labs and wear houses
that is proof of concept._

I'll be glad when sloppy grammar is automated away.

